# Proherp heat panels



## Chondrobsessed (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi guys just making a priced up shopping list for my new build. I'm going to have three 2 foot cube enclosures built in one enclosure stacked side by side. Now I'm happy with the design I've made but want your opinion on which wattage I would need. I want a panel on each of the three. The wattages in contention are the 40 & 80. The other choices are 28, 120 & 160. I'm planning on running a thermo shared for the outer two and one dedicated for the middle one. 
Please help me decide which wattage I'm after a basking spot of 31 ish.
Thanks all, and if any one has any experience with the panels and pro/cons are appreciated.


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 8, 2013)

I would also like to know as I was interested in the similar habistat reptile radiator.
Sorry i'm useless.


----------



## Albino93 (Jan 8, 2013)

IMO i would go with the 40W panel for that size enclosure. As for pro's and cons, ive only heard of positive things about it which is why i too have decided to use them for my next enclosures.


----------



## Mr.James (Jan 8, 2013)

I use 40W for that size enclosure. If your room has good year round ambient temps you could even use 28W.

- - - Updated - - -

Don't be a tight ... and use 3x thermos. If you have a failure you'll lose two instead of one. 

Poherp heat panels are the best available in Australia.


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 9, 2013)

Do habistat radiators compare or not?


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 9, 2013)

i use 40W proherp panels in a couple of 3x2 foot enclosures, theyre are more than adequate for heat.

i worry about thermostat failures, in a 2 foot cube i would go with the lowest wattage....

and i have to agree with individual thermostats,....

i love proherp panels.


----------



## solar 17 (Jan 9, 2013)

ln a tiny enclosure like that l would be concerned about thermo. failure plus l feel 28w would be adequate......solar 17


----------



## saximus (Jan 9, 2013)

I agree with Solar17. I use mine to create basking spots rather than ambient temperatures so I use 40W in adult Carpet enclosures. They are much more efficient and create a better sized basking area than a lamp would. For your size enclosure, the 40W panel itself would take up over a quarter of the total roof space so there is no way you would be getting any real gradient. I also don't run thermostats in the enclosures with heat panels but if you need them then I also agree with using individuals


----------



## Chondrobsessed (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks everyone, I'm thinking then that the 28watt might be the best option. I wanted the lowest wattage "just incase". Just putting it out there, don't want to start a fight but how many rack keepers have a thermostat for each tub? I think it's important not to rely to heavily on them, choose a heating option that won't over heat your space if left sans thermostat. I'm not a penny pincher hence the heat panels thank you very much. Thermostats are there to give us a bit more control of the environment but should not be the be all & end all, we should use our heads, others experience & advice and monitoring of the environment. I just wanted to get advice on the best wattage for the space, thank you for your advice I see now 80w would have been extreme over kill lol.


----------



## Chondrobsessed (Jan 9, 2013)

My last post might have come across a bit confrontational, sorry it was more musing and rambling that got me there lol il grab the 28watt and run it for a while (days) without thermo and let you all now how the temps go. I'll make a thread on my build once I get the melamine. 
Thanks again everyone who replied


----------



## disintegratus (Jan 9, 2013)

I'd go with the 28w, as you said, just in case. I take it you're aiming for a basking spot over an increase of ambient temps? That would work fine, if 28w isn't achieving 31 degrees, just move the basking spot closer. I am a bit paranoid about thermos failing, the way I see it is if I can avoid an extra link in the chain, that's one less point that can potentially fail. As a result, most of mine run on timers instead of thermos, and even if the ones on thermos do fail, running at full bore all day until I get home is still not hot enough to cause an issue. So far, the biggest issue I've had doing it that way is that we had a power failure for a few hours, so come 11:30pm or so, I went to go to bed and realised all the lights were still on in the 4-bank because the timer was running a few hours behind. Easy fixed


----------



## chase77 (Jan 9, 2013)

How do the panels go in winter when the ambient temps are considerably lower?


----------



## Aquaman (Oct 21, 2017)

Informative thread
Cheers


----------

